# Teriyaki Beef Jerky



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

For those of you who have smokers, this is a good recipe..........

1/3 cup of brown sugar
1/4 cup of salt
2 cups of teriyaki sauce
1 cup of water
1 cup of burgandy or red wine
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 shot of your favorite whisey
7 lbs of steak(london broil works really well) 

Trim all fat from meat. Slice meat with the grain about 1/4-1/2 inch thick. Place in marinade and leave in frig overnight or for less than 8 hrs. 
Remove from brine and place strips on skewers. Smoke 12-16 hrs depending on dry you like your jerky. Use 3 pans full of hickory chips and chunks in the early stages of the drying cycle.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

If you guys use a food dehydrator like me, stew beef works pretty good also. I found that i have less slicing up to do, and very little trimming. Plus if you watch the sales you can get it for around 2 bucks a pound. I just pulled 5 lbs out of the freezer today and was trying to decide what marinade i wuz gonna use. This one sounds good. Have to let ya know how it turns out without the smoke.


----------

